# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Psu 12v/80A

## mikemtb73

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...d.php?p=891104
Ποιος συνάδελφος έχει τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία για αλλαγή πυκνωτών? Θα πληρωθεί 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

